# Carpin'



## tkidder

I managed to get out and get some fishing in, despite the wind. Caught my first Carp on my flyrod. It's pretty crazy how hard they fight! Can't wait to hook into one of the bigger ones.

[attachment=0:cmu28mg1]a0dae928-ceab-44ef-9c4c-ec963c2ab260_zpsb2cb541c.jpg[/attachment:cmu28mg1]


----------



## Huge29

Nicely done, I allegedly had a friend who gaffed one once off of a dock and it was quite a fight, allegedly, of course!


----------



## dartangion

Awesome. You are more of a man than me though, I can't stand touching those guys! Still great fun to catch.


----------



## sknabnoj

Pretty cool... what were you using to get him to bite on a fly rod?


----------



## tkidder

Just some nymph patterns on a slow retrieve. Hopefully I'll be able to get out tomorrow morning to fish for something...


----------



## madonafly

FANTASTIC Mirror Carp! I am indeed a Carp-A-Holic!


----------



## SLink

Nice fish...good fighters but, they are a touch slimy... Congrats!


----------



## springerhunter

Most underrated fly rod quarry out there. I don't even mind touching 'em. Should just get better with the warming weather.


----------



## madonafly

That's what I am thinking


----------



## trapper12

tkidder if you want some big carp and dont mind driving to northern Utah on the bear river, cutler resevoir, they get real big. Ive got some around 18"-24".


----------



## madonafly

trapper12 said:


> tkidder if you want some big carp and dont mind driving to northern Utah on the bear river, cutler resevoir, they get real big. Ive got some around 18"-24".


How big is big?


----------



## tkidder

That's a long drive for me! I have a hard time driving away from the fishing closer to home, I'm always getting stopped by the lakes and streams along the way!


----------



## madonafly

Hit Deer Creek, not the biggest but took 20 minutes to land. And even then I needed help landing it...LOL


----------



## tkidder

That one looks really thick! Nice work.


----------



## madonafly

*Winter Carpin'*

I went to the Jordan river for a little fishing. Saw lotsa action. A lot of hit miss, but managed a few. The carp are shorter, but built like footballs.
Hitting a Glow Bug and a Weenie under a bubble.


----------



## Yote238

Nice job. They are really fun to fight with.


----------



## hoghunter011583

This got me really excited, I can't wait for carp for dinner!! You put them in a drum of clean water for 2 days and they are better than trout!!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Now that's cool
What the heck is a weenie? Oscar Mayer weenie?


----------



## madonafly

Same as a Green Weenie, but Black.


----------



## madonafly

Carpin' is picking up! Check this out, barely hooked


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

When fishing them under an indicator like that are you just letting them dead drift or are you giving it some action? I'm assuming that wouldn't work as well on still water or am I wrong?


----------



## madonafly

It does work on Stillwater. I use an Egg pattern but also a softhackle so it gets some movement and I think that is the key to it's success. It worked at Deer Creek. But I use a small clear Thingamabobber and suspend the egg about 18" to 24" under it. If they are closer to the surface, then I drop the egg under a dog biscuit fly or a Gurgler. They will take the floater some times.


----------



## madonafly

Just bringing this post up again. Carp fishing has been interesting as of late. Here is some "special" players.
























Then look at the nose on this one!


----------



## swbuckmaster

Are you fishing a privite pond?


----------



## goonsquad

Koi getting released into the Jordan River?


----------



## madonafly

I fish the Jordan river, no private pond. These are Gold Fish, not Koi. Koi have whiskers like Carp. I assume that the State Fair is down river, that they release left overs as these have obviously been in there for awhile.
I do have to battle a lot of debris on the shore line.


----------



## swbuckmaster

cool


----------



## goonsquad

How's the backcast on that lovely little piece of water? 
Eaten any of those?


----------



## madonafly

No back cast at all. Got super good at roll casting
Eat? I don't think so....yuck!


----------



## outdoorser

madonafly said:


> No back cast at all. Got super good at roll casting
> Eat? I don't think so....yuck!


well read this
I still don't know how I feel about eating em but this is a fun thread
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/6-general-fishing-questions/48433-save-game-fish-eat-carp-my-taste-test-results-long-read.html


----------



## madonafly

I would probably try eating Carp from a lake, specially if someone like Tube Dude prepared it. Keep in mind I don't eat fresh water fish much either. But I sure wouldn't eat anything from the Jordan River. I did eat a trout from Strawberry once during the mossy water time. Fish taste like mud...so kinda have that taste in my head for Jordan River Carp. (you are what you eat mentality)


----------



## fishnducks311

Where on the Jordan river are you fishing and.finding clear water?


----------



## madonafly

fishnducks311 said:


> Where on the Jordan river are you fishing and.finding clear water?


Not so much as where, but more time of day. It is covered with grass,leaves, twigs and water very muddy, but I can see shadows.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Mmmm......Carp Tacos!-------SS


----------



## madonafly

For some reason, Fish Tacos just doesn't sound good
The river is covered with debris and makes a mess of the fly line, but I got out at 6 this morning and it was cleaner. I saw some shadow and cast to the side and front of it. Few seconds later, my tiny indy went down and took off. A little struggle to get this one in. One of the thicker ones I have caught. 26" long and about that big around.









Caught on the Rainy's Popcorn ball 24" under a small Thingamabob.


----------

